# Value of reels



## Joey_d133 (Feb 16, 2009)

Im curious what the value of some reels would be. We have 6 Internation 50w's and 2 International 130w's. The reels have only been used about 4 or 5 times, but they are about 5 years old if i had to guess. They have line and wind-on leaders that have never hit the water and only a couple scratches from being stored. The boat owner changed to shimano shortly after purchasing the reels and never did anything with them. If anybody could give me an idea as to how much they are worth i would appreciate it. He is looking to sell them since they get no use.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I've sold a bunch of reels on consignment in the past and have gathered a pretty good idea of what people will pay for what they interpret as a "used" reel. Once it leaves the shelf regardless of new line, etc, etc....you can assume that you'll take a at least a 30% hit right there on resale. They may be perfect and still in box but people don't seem to get that impulse buy from a reel that sells new for 500 and your used one is 400. A lot of folks won't pay more than 50% of the original cost. That being said, if they are in as great of condition as you say I'd say the 50W's should be worth about 350-400 (new around 600) and the 130 should sell for 700-750 (new 1200). I say a little lower on the 130 causeI can't possibly tell you how hard it is to get rid of a 130 around here!

Take this with a grain of salt of course, value is onlyas much or as little as someonewill give you for it.


----------



## MakairaPullingLures (Nov 11, 2009)

another option: if you can't get rid of them in the o.b. area,especally the 130's, strip the line, clean them up, take good pics, and put them on ebay. also, if you have the boxes, tools, etc.. include themin the pics. set the minimum price at what you want for themand let 'em fly. you will be surprised what you can sell them for and don't be limited to shipping in the us. international shipping will run about $35 via usps. i have sold some old penns before on ebay and was pleasantly surprised what i got for them.


----------



## gwillie450 (Dec 21, 2009)

i'm interested in two of the 50's can you shows pics and price


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

those coming off the "naked lady" ?


----------



## Joey_d133 (Feb 16, 2009)

nope... SULTRAP- 61' Viking. And I was wrong he is keeping the 50's but he has 3 80's he wants to part ways with.


----------

